
Why 0.1 and 0.2 === 0.30000000000000004: Implementing IEEE 754 in JavaScript - kiyanwang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPBjd-vb9eI
======
db48x
That's actually a pretty good practical explanation.

